# Booby question :) **WARNING PHOTOS OF BOOBS ADDED**



## Mrs_Snape

Is it normal for not only your nipples to harden but your areolas as well? Before pregnancy they were soft and I had shy nipples. Now? My nipples and areolas in particular look like mount freakin' everest!!! They are rock hard, I wish I could draw a picture or something... They look sooooo weird and well.. WRONG!

Would it be ok to post a pic?


----------



## Jslyn9996

Haha you mean like they are bumpy? My areolas have darkened and hardened and are kinda bumpy. pretty sure its completely normal


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Mrs_Snape said:


> Is it normal for not only your nipples to harden but your areolas as well? Before pregnancy they were soft and I had shy nipples. Now? My nipples and areolas in particular look like mount freakin' everest!!! They are rock hard, I wish I could draw a picture or something... They look sooooo weird and well.. WRONG!
> 
> Would it be ok to post a pic?

I was wondering the SAME thing about mine this morning!! Mine are large because, well I am a 38DD BUT they were always light in color and now they are kinda freaking me out!! I have posted a picture before of the veins I had on my boobs. Not to be a complete weirdo but I wouldnt mind. I think as long as you put a warning in your title.


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Mine did the same. I found the coconut yet I was using on my belly helps a bit.


----------



## leahsbabybump

mine have grown both times my actual poky out nipple bit goes really hard but just poked my areola lol its still nce and soft and spongy but it has all bumps on it


----------



## LostAndAlone

mine practically doubled in circumference lol just glad my boobs are huge lol would look daft on tiny boobs lol x


----------



## MamaHix1409

I dont know about the areolas, but i have constant bloody nip on!!!


----------



## Mrs_Snape

haha... I think I might give the pic a skip lol, Once online, always online  Yeah they are bumpy but also very hard like I guess the only way to describe it is cooking a cake. The inside is nice and soft but the outside is a lot firmer and crispy? Lol Like it literally looks like someone glued my areolas onto my boobs... they are very raised and yeah, it looks so weird :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

If you mean the bumpy bits, cant remember the actual term, then yea, mine are the same i dont like it! 

I wont be offended if u post a pic, dont want to sound too enthusiastic and sound like a nipple perv! Lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady

hahahah fun thread! My nipple colour and areolas have both have enlarged and darkened quite a bit. They were like a plum shade before now they're dark brown. The nipples are also almost always hard...

Thank God my boobs haven't grown though. I'm alreday pretty large and anything more would be pretty upsetting and annoying :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mrs_Snape said:


> haha... I think I might give the pic a skip lol, Once online, always online  Yeah they are bumpy but also very hard like I guess the only way to describe it is cooking a cake. The inside is nice and soft but the outside is a lot firmer and crispy? Lol Like it literally looks like someone glued my areolas onto my boobs... they are very raised and yeah, it looks so weird :haha:

Thats very true once online always online!


----------



## MamaHix1409

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> If you mean the bumpy bits, cant remember the actual term, then yea, mine are the same i dont like it!
> 
> I wont be offended if u post a pic, dont want to sound too enthusiastic and sound like a nipple perv! Lol

She does, bet she is a complete nipple perve :haha:


Sorry, feeling a bit strange today :muaha:


----------



## Mrs_Snape

I could post a pic but how they look is different to how they feel. I get what you guys are saying about the bumps, I have them too but the entire areola is hard lol My DH is getting excited about it lmfao :haha:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Oh my this thread sent me to the bathroom inspecting and I have to say, I am actually a little grossed out by my nipples now:( the areolas HAVE gotten bigger and there seems to be some sort of strange dryness on the tip that must have JUST happened because I have never seen it before:(


----------



## Mrs_Snape

HopefulxMommy said:


> Oh my this thread sent me to the bathroom inspecting and I have to say, I am actually a little grossed out by my nipples now:( the areolas HAVE gotten bigger and there seems to be some sort of strange dryness on the tip that must have JUST happened because I have never seen it before:(

Mine are dry too! Phew lol, I'm not the only one. I WILL post pics but I'm updating my pc at the moment because it won't let me into my library without an update. Was hoping to share a before as well as after.


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Mrs_Snape said:


> Mine are dry too! Phew lol, I'm not the only one. I WILL post pics but I'm updating my pc at the moment because it won't let me into my library without an update. Was hoping to share a before as well as after.

I think you should. I dont know if I have any before pictures but I am going to look and post before and after as well.I hope you dont mind.


----------



## Mrs_Snape

Ok, so this is same boob different angles. I couldn't get into my library for 'befores' lol Anyway, so here it is. This is what they look like and they feel rock hard :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







Booby1.jpg
File size: 252.3 KB
Views: 119









Booby2.jpg
File size: 282.1 KB
Views: 123


----------



## Mrs_Snape

How do I update the title of the thread? :(


----------



## mitchymoo

Mine have gone crusty on nip area- tmi sorry ladies never noticed it in past 2 pregnancys x


----------



## leahsbabybump

them nips look totally normal to me  your really brave uploading those piccies :-/


----------



## Mrs_Snape

I feel like it's abnormal because I'm used to smooth, shy nipples :(


----------



## sug

:blush: Mine look like something out of Austin Powers, it's so embarrassing!! I wouldn't worry too much about the title of the thread, the pictures are on page 2, people will know to expect them. Yours look a lot more normal than mine do :blush: I'm dreading summer, how am I going to be able to walk around in public without a jumper hiding them? :blush:


----------



## Mrs_Snape

sug said:


> :blush: Mine look like something out of Austin Powers, it's so embarrassing!! I wouldn't worry too much about the title of the thread, the pictures are on page 2, people will know to expect them. Yours look a lot more normal than mine do :blush: I'm dreading summer, how am I going to be able to walk around in public without a jumper hiding them? :blush:

Well padded bra? Although mine show through a padded bra these days lol :cry:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Mrs_Snape said:


> Ok, so this is same boob different angles. I couldn't get into my library for 'befores' lol Anyway, so here it is. This is what they look like and they feel rock hard :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

OMYGOSH!!! Thats how mine are starting to look!!! I texted DH and had him send me a before picturehahaha he has them not me, so here are mine before and after. They are hard just like yours and the nipples remind me of baby bottles. Ahhh!!!! I know exactly how you feel!! I am so glad to know that this is normal. I just wish I knew what the dryness is
 



Attached Files:







BEFORE.JPG
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 342









AFTER.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 110


----------



## Unexpected212

My nipples were pink and slightly inverted. Now they are massive and dark with loads of those raised bumps and they always seem to be...sticking out, no more invertedness. And my boobs have got huge too.


----------



## Mrs_Snape

I'm trying to search for dry nipples online and keep getting forums lol. May have to ask the Dr I guess :shrug: why didn't they teach us this kind of thing in school? :shock:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

All are normal xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Haha your on to me! Lol

In all seriousness though, to original poster, they all look normal to me, but with any major changes to your breasts etc i know its embarassing but always best to ask your gp to be on safe side x


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Mrs_Snape said:


> I'm trying to search for dry nipples online and keep getting forums lol. May have to ask the Dr I guess :shrug: why didn't they teach us this kind of thing in school? :shock:

Ok, so I googled it and everything that I read says that the dry/crustiness on the tip of your nipples could be colostrum. It says it can leak out and dry on the surface where you will never notice. Mine has a yellowish tint and I read that I could be getting ready to lactaid soon? I am just 20 weeks today and I dont know how soon that happens but (BIG TMI) that is DHs favorite body part and as long as he is gentle, I dont stop him during, well you know what. I have read that that could also lead to early lactating.hmmm I dont know. I am just going by what I read.


----------



## medic76097

I have to say... This made me giggle. I thought I was the only one who was freaking out about my nipples!! Lol. DH is so excited that I've gone from a large 34 DD to a ridiculous 36 DDD. Yes they make a triple D. Lol.


----------



## Canada8

oh yes! mine look just like that!! all the small bumps are raised and are sooooo dark!! they are just overall big now....but they do go back...it did the same with my DS and I was worried, but after I finished BF, they returned to the original size and colour


----------



## CarliCareBear

i also have the bumps showing up here and there. pretty sure it's all normal changes that come with pregnancy. i do miss my old nips though! :blush:


----------



## 3porfavor

I have that! I was wondering about that. Usually i sleep with a support bra but noticed when i dont, the next day my areolas were hard/full. Suppose just the tissue increasing lol. Have to say, they are GINORMOUS! Were never this big before either of my kids were born, but this time....sheesh. What will they be like after this baby is born!


----------



## Buzzymomma

The bumpies are called Montgomery's Tubercles! They are for "nipple lubrication" :haha:
They are getting ready to breastfeed... So when your bub latches, it won't be all dry! They try to keep the nipple lubricated and soft, as they crack, dry and bleed (sometimes) during the first few weeks of breastfeeding. If it's not too painful, squeeze one! You'll probably see a tiny bit of clear fluid come out. It's just another wonderful thing of pregnancy!

The dryness you've noticed on the end of your nipple, I'm 98% sure that it's dried colostrum. I started producing colostrum my first pregnancy at 16 weeks, and this pregnancy, 14 weeks! Try giving your breasts a squeeze... You might be surprised!

As for them always being hard, you have 25% more blood in your body during pregnancy! Your breasts are going through a lot of changes getting ready to sustain your baby, so it's only natural to notice some of these changes.

As for the size and colouring, some ladies find that after birth/breastfeeding their nipples go back to the way they were before. Mine, for instance, went back to pre-pregnancy colour/size the first time around. Some women, however, find that they don't go back. I believe this has to do with your genetics. 

Am I missing anything? :haha: Basically everything you're experiencing is totally normal! :D


----------



## Kates1122

ok this is really tmi lol, but i have the dryness on my nipple even when i'm not pregnant i have talked to my dr about it and he says its fine as long as it's not blood or green. so i guess i'm producing colostrum all the time??? it's much worse when i'm pregnant.


----------



## CorrineW

Im glad to find a breast topic here. Was gonna post but was kind of embarassed. My areolas darkened but the edges are darker. I have smaller bumps on my areola and around it. This normal?


----------



## caramelly

I'm kinda relief to see this topic! I always though my nipple were not normal! they not crusty..maybe dry but they don't look round,perky and soft.. :( but they changed a tiny bit since pregnant. More change to my right nipple than my left. I think i feel better about myself by seeing im normal!


----------



## broodyhen

Mine are the same, the area around my nipple used to be soft and the skin felt very thin and smooth. Now the area feels thick and harder if that makes sense. The skin is ok, not dry but it just feels more meaty lol im sure its fine though


----------



## Buzzymomma

Everything you guys are explaining that you have are completely normal breast changes in pregnancy! I am a nurse and almost every women experiences these changes! 

For everyone that hasnt go read my last long post in this thread, it explains everything. 

As long as its not blood or green, you're fine!

The one lady that said her breasts leak when not pregnant; That is most likely due to the montgomery's tubercles producing lubrication for your nipples! Again, totally normal and most women (and many men!) experience this! It can also be a way of your mammory glands getting rid of the dead cells and what not. Nothing to worry of :)


----------



## Rikki

Canada8 said:


> oh yes! mine look just like that!! all the small bumps are raised and are sooooo dark!! they are just overall big now....but they do go back...it did the same with my DS and I was worried, but after I finished BF, they returned to the original size and colour

Mine never went back. In fact they just get bigger with each pregnancy! If I have any more kids my areolas are just going to take over the whole breast! Lol:haha:


----------



## Canada8

Rikki said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> oh yes! mine look just like that!! all the small bumps are raised and are sooooo dark!! they are just overall big now....but they do go back...it did the same with my DS and I was worried, but after I finished BF, they returned to the original size and colour
> 
> Mine never went back. In fact they just get bigger with each pregnancy! If I have any more kids my areolas are just going to take over the whole breast! Lol:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Rosered52

Thank you for this thread! I've been kind of grossed out hy my nips, and this makes me feel like I'm not alone. For me, the aereolas have stayed light, but the nips themselves have gone super dark and kind of crusty looking. Ugh. So sexy right now.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

My nips look like brown huge versions of my old nips lol. Used to be pink and the size of a 20 cent coin, now they are huge!

I had a look at the photos and they look completely normal! My breasts started leaking at 20 weeks so it's most likely dried colustrum as someone else mentioned.

I hope my nips go back to how they used to be, lucky my boobs have grown heaps or my nips would look out of place being so big.


----------



## campost006

mine are really dark now and dry to where the left nipple is starting to peel. Oh and really itchy. They are always hard now so yea I would say it is pretty normal in pregnancy


----------



## mandwrx

Mine went back to their pre-pregnancy shape and colour after breastfeeding my girls for almost 2 years each. They stayed a little bit larger, mainly the pointy bit in the middle being longer, but I do know people who've had the whole areola grow huge and stay that way. Guess it's an individual thing and another joy of pregnancy :)


----------



## Mrs_Snape

Thanks all for your replies :) I'm very relieved that we're all normal and our boobs are normal :haha: My DH has been making fun of mine... He calls them "Oblong nipples" lol! I'll show him oblong!


----------



## LilMissHappy

mine are taking over my boobs!!! they are huge! and they swell like the original posters pics and go all puffy! not loving my boobs at the moment! xx


----------



## Wyndolyn

I know it's been a long time since anyone posted in this thread, but I'm a little spooked, myself, by my nipples.

Like Mrs_Snape, my areolas also harden/tighten/shrivel-up, sometimes so much as to make big pyramids on my breasts (which are and always have been large), whenever my nipples harden. My areolas have always done this, though to varying degrees. It happens all the time, now. I'm scared that my little girl won't be able to nurse because they'll harden and cut off milk flow.

WHY are there no resources online that talk about areolas hardening that don't deal with breast cancer? :(


----------



## BabyDragon

Yeah.... mine are doing all weird sort of stuff...

On my one breast, I had surgery years ago to remove a cyst...

It was supposed to be "cosmetically" done to hide the scarring, and cut along my areolas... Now that my entire areolas area has expanded and grown darker, the scar (Which you can see where the stitches were) freaking looks like the lacing on top of a foot ball!!!

Looks kind of freakish...but cool at the same time... lol


----------



## sugaree13

That's pretty much how my nipples/areolas are starting to look. Keeps freaking me out! My boobs don't look like _my_ boobs anymore.


----------



## MrsHippo

This may sound a bit strange but I've always liked my nipples, they were the best part of my boobs :) 

I am freaking out about them getting bigger, if they do will they go back to normal? At the moment they haven't changed much, my OH reckons they have become a bit bigger but not massively. The biggest problem is when I get cold - they absolutely KILL!! I am actually considering buying some little hand warmers to put in my bra for winter!!


----------



## kbwebb

my nipples have started to randomly started to go hard, when im not even cold LOL :haha: theyve also started to randomly go purple, not the areola, the actual nipple goes purple and feels like someones pinching them as hard as they can :nope:


----------



## Butterfly89

I saw this thread and had to post because I had the same question a couple weeks ago! Looks normal to me! This article has been sooo helpful to me: https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php

Warning, it has pictures too. XD Though I'm pretty sure since we all have boobs here, that won't be a problem.

And MrsHippo - TMI probably, but mine haven't really changed THAT much. I had smallish ones before and now they are just normal size... so maybe like... a cm bigger around the areola part? I think it depends on how much your boobs grow, how your hormones react, etc etc. From what I've read, not everyone changes that much.

They *usually* fade somewhat from what they end up anywhere from weeks to a couple months after birth and sometimes shrink a bit too but sometimes they stay a bit bigger.


----------



## xmaddeyesx

My nips have always been uhh... easily excited. But since I have been pregnant they are ridiculous! They never go soft, and my right nipple(which I did have pierced but took out at 12weeks) is a lot harder than my left.
Also my partner noticed that right in the center of my nips, there's little white bits, they're hard and feel almost like a scab but not painful at all. He thinks I'm gonna start lactating soon! :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Mine are bigger and the actual end if my nipple is bigger too (the bit where the hole is!) they have gotten darker and a bit bumpy so I'm thinking we are all just having our boobies taken over by pregnancy, mine did got back to normal first time round :)


----------



## twobecome3

MrsHippo said:


> This may sound a bit strange but I've always liked my nipples, they were the best part of my boobs :)
> 
> I am freaking out about them getting bigger, if they do will they go back to normal? At the moment they haven't changed much, my OH reckons they have become a bit bigger but not massively. The biggest problem is when I get cold - they absolutely KILL!! I am actually considering buying some little hand warmers to put in my bra for winter!!

omg so painful when cold! i swam in a hotel pool recently that was chilly and i almost burst into tears they hurt so badly :( worst part was i wanted to warm up in the hot tub so bad and couldnt :(


----------



## Sal76

This is number five for me and prior to babies I was a 34 b now after 4 and before this pregnancy I was 36 e with nips staying a little darker each time this pregnancy ( now 14 weeks 2 days) they are like bloody scud missiles and nipples are super super sensitive and ALWAYS on alert lol, almost verging on painful. Must admit I'm dreading the cold weather more as I know I'm gonna look like a serious peanut smuggler! 

Sxx


----------



## Agiboma

Your boobs look like mine and they are just fine and normal i used lanoline cream to get ride of teh dryness when i was breastfeeding. Remember your boobs are preparing to feed LO when they arrive, so some changes should be expected.


----------



## NerdyMama

After breastfeeding Autumn for 14 months and counting and going to do more breastfeeding with the new one I am dreading what is going to happen with my breasts. Size, fine, shape of areola, fine... but one of my friggin nipples has decided to point south from now on. So i have a sad nipple all the time... ITS FRUSTRATING!!!!!


----------

